# Cataraft Floor



## Boyscout (Feb 26, 2020)

After searching the depths of Mountain Buzz and coming up empty handed its time to start a new thread on cataraft floors. I have researched Poly Max, Webbing, NRS Floor, Stitches and Stuff, but wood seams to be the more versatile option and sturdier as well. However finishing the wood so it remains waterproof and UV resistant without having to re finish it every season is the hard part. My conclusion is to probably fiberglass cloth over the top and bottom of deck and fiberglass mat the edges and holes drilled through the deck. Has anyone done this before or have any other ways you seal wood that lasts, my last floor was polyurethaned and only lasted one season so id like to try something different that may last longer.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I run 1/8” smooth or diamond plate aluminum in my cats. It’s cut to fit each bay, so they can be removed for spicy conditions. I’m too old to be flailing around on open floors or mesh.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

First time cat owner and been really struggling with this. I used painted boards on my raft for years as a bay cover and while lasted a few years, still falls apart. I used polydeck for the one bay cover I have on my cat to avoid this, but it's heavy and not sturdy enough for floor. I'm trying 3/4" plywood again for the floor and I must be on coat 6 of spar urethane. It works great in the elements on the exterior wood of my house but we'll see how well it holds up on my cat. I won't be running with the floor in except on multi-day trips so I'm sure I'll get more use than just one year. I also used this sand additive for paint/varnish I got at Home Depot to give the floor some grit. It worked well in application but we'll see about durability. 

I looked at the various mesh floors and even tried the NRS one, but it's way to mushy when you step on it for my liking. Most folks rave about stitches and stuff floors and they look stout, but seems like you really need bars on 4 sides to make that work. I am using the NRS drop rails so I only have two sides. NRS has those stretcher bars, but the width I'm setting mine at to accomodate my drybox makes these stretchers bars about an inch too short. I may just continue to use plywood and just accept replacing it every 4-5 years (although I do have a router now so replacing the board should be easier next time). Other than the lack of durability, cannot beat the cost/benefit ratio.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

At the recommendation of a bunch of others here I'm going to be using MDO to make a floor for my first cat.

Search around here if you want first hand accounts (I haven't used it yet myself), but others swear by it.

It's an exterior grade, low void ply with a paper layer on one or both sides and is used in making signs like sandwich boards. It doesn't need any treatment.

The question I'm wrestling with is that I'd prefer to but my floor attached BELOW my drop rails so I have decent room for my feet but I can't settle on if this will work well as the inside straps between the tubes and the frame go OVER the drop rail.

And if it's under the rails it will have to be supported by straps, whereas over the rails rests on the wood itself.

Anyone have some input on this?


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

I ran the same piece of 3/4" Marine Grade Plywood, with fiber filled voids, for five years without refinishing them. Having found a local supplier for MDO (Medium Density Overlay) I have used that as the floor for my raft and my beaver board and decks without having finished it for three year and it looks nearly new. I do realize there is a difference in the amount of water and punishment that a Cataraft floor will take as compared to a suspended raft floor, but I bet it would be a great product and at about $100 per 4'x8' I think it might fit the bill.


----------



## Priceless (Jul 2, 2017)

3/4" Sanded plywood at the big box stores. Check the back side to be sure it says "exterior glue". Leave it outside for a week or two to start weather checking then
Gray Flexseal one coat put on heavy with a paint roller. Double coat the edges. Leave the underside unfinished so it can breath out moisture.
May not be any cheaper than the mentioned 3/4" Marine grade plywood, but more readily available


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I have tinkered with different variants over the years. I've settled on 3/4 marine plywood with fiberglass resin without the fiberglass. The resin on one of my decking has lasted 8 years so far. I will say, I find the 2 part resin is a tough product to work with but it's probably because I don't use it regularly. I would *not *put this flooring in the "light and nimble" category, but I would say it's pretty damn resilient. Also, have not found it to be a slippery surface to date.

My latest floor I first painted with oil based paint (bright blue) before putting on the resin. Didn't turn out as pretty as I envisioned. I wasn't able to get the resin thin enough to be clear. So it's got some color variations. In hind site I should've looked into resin coloring instead, but I went with what I had on hand. That being said, function-wise, it has been a bomber flooring.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

The nicest mesh floor I’ve ever seen was made by Aire. They will make custom floors for cats to order. Spendy, but they are welded full perimeter and have fiberglass rods captured in the edges that allow it to be stretched tight evenly. If I was looking for a mesh cat floor, I wouldn’t consider anything else.


----------



## gbrunwo (Sep 7, 2014)

I used regular 3/4 plywood coated with truck bed liner (e.g. Herculiner sold in Walmart, Lowes, auto parts stores, etc.). It is tough, durable, water proof, seals the wood, and gives a great non-slip surface. When you are rolling it on you can vary the texture to suit your needs. 

Be careful that the flooring doesn't rub against the rubber tubes, as it might wear through.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Here’s how I do my floor on my 13’ cat. I think you would find that aluminum weighs less than wood, needs no maintenance, and won’t absorb any water.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

BGillespie said:


> View attachment 63246


Now that’s how it should be done. Very nice.


----------

